# Help me get free shipping from chainreactioncycles



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Any Melbourne guys want to buy something from Chain Reaction Cycles? I need help to get up to AU$512 to get free shipping.

Come on friends, spend Kev's handout in the US. 

John


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud's brother said:


> Come on friends, spend Kev's handout in the US.


... or the UK, as it were.

I've got a few items - not much but happy to add it to your list to see if you can crack the five-hundy. Surely your bro can find some parts he needs too?

Will send a wishlist tonight. If nothing else it can give us an excuse to go for a ride together when the bits arrive ... been aaaages.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

The UK, indeed. I just assumed ".com" meant US!

Hud does want a pair of hubs but they're not in stock. I want hubs too and they've only just come in stock after a long wait! So I want to grab them ASAP. Awaiting your wishlist, Brettski.

Yep, time for a ride. Come to Silvan!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Oct 3, 2008)

Hmmmmm, tempted, the 661 assault pressure suit looks appealing. Bastards are charging more for L than any of the other sizes!! What is with that!! Already spent my Krud $$ on a head cam for the bike...!!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Sorry I can't help this time but if you can order the item from wiggle.co.uk their free shipping limit is much lower. Best of luck.


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Sorry John, I haven't been on the forums much lately, so I didn't see this thread. Probably would have been too late anyway, but I just recieved a shipment from chain reaction last week which was well over the free shipping limit. I got some new wheels for my road bike, and once shipping was free it was cheaper to get everything from there. I got tyres, power-links, a crankset for $100 and wheels, and i nearly got a full face helmet ($80!) for my girlfriend (she wants to get into MTBing, I want to keep her pretty). I wanted to get more stuff while it was cheap but I had to draw the line somewhere.

Just keep looking on the site, you'll find enough stuff to get the free shipping. And then the more you spend the more you save!

Have fun,
Paul


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

No worries Paul, nukepower came to the party and brought the total over $512. The package has now been delivered and I have in hand a lovely set of Hope hubs as well as a set of LX disc brakes.

John


----------



## B34N (May 3, 2009)

farout, you guys get quicker shipping to Aus then I do to Zurich Switzerland.. Mines been over a week... Stuck in Germany or some crap


----------



## whippet_aus (Mar 15, 2009)

have you guys had any experience buying a bike with chainreationcycles?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

whippet_aus said:


> have you guys had any experience buying a bike with chainreationcycles?


Don't have advice on a bike but just be aware that anything over $1,000AUD (including shipping) that comes into the country then starts attracting customs duties and taxes. If you keep it under $1,000AUD you can just move them in no probs and no extra charge.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Anyone up for a free shipping group buy? I'm at $170 or thereabouts and hoping powerlinks will be back in stock before ordering.
Tossing up whether to get a Topeak Mini Morph or Mountain Morph, both get good reviews on CRC. The mini seems a fair bit smaller but stil good.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll get a Thomson seatpost for the Rush. Around $120AUD.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

wishlist en route from me.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Too late??? I want some bars.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Nope. Almost. Got over $500 worth but will do it tomorrow. Let me know what you want.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Hud said:


> Nope. Almost. Got over $500 worth but will do it tomorrow. Let me know what you want.


Don't forget to make sure everything in your basket is in stock just before you pay. Otherwise the whole order is sometimes held up for one item :thumbsup:


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

crc pwns, cheap as ebay without the headf$%k. if local bike shops want my business they'd better drop their prices by 30-50%.

had my eye on those new saint 4-pots for some time now. i want the rear caliper lever on the right but they're currently out of stock. you could just change the hoses around when they get here though, huh? cheers


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Package has arrived gents.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Hud and I may be getting a couple more items from CRC. If anyone else wants something, let either of us know.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I might jump onboard this one John. I'll have a look and get back to you later.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Me too. Will PM.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I don't need anything at the moment, so I'll have a look and see if I can find something to buy.

EDIT: put it on my tab....


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Not that this isn't a great idea (and sorry i still don't need anything) but just wanted to make sure every knew that you get free shipping from wiggle.co.uk on orders of $104 and over. So if you can find it there it makes things a lot easier. Granted they have less stuff and some is slightly dearer.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

nuclear_powered said:


> I don't need anything at the moment, so I'll have a look and see if I can find something to buy.
> 
> EDIT: put it on my tab....


Funny man


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

chumbox said:


> Not that this isn't a great idea (and sorry i still don't need anything) but just wanted to make sure every knew that you get free shipping from wiggle.co.uk on orders of $104 and over. So if you can find it there it makes things a lot easier. Granted they have less stuff and some is slightly dearer.


As long as N_P is involved, it's not hard to get up to the required $$.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I wish all the parts i wanted would come back in stock.... (punches fist at the sky!!!)


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Almost up to $520 guys. Get your orders in now!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

When's the cutoff John?


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

If you want something, just let me know ASAP. I want to get the order in as soon as I can, in case something goes out of stock.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Entries have closed  The order has been sent. Thanks to Hud, Carver96er, Alias Pauly, Cowpat, Stevob, Mitchell and myself, we have $979 worth of stuff coming in. Would have been more, but over $1000 and the package would attract tax etc!


----------



## Alias Pauly (Aug 15, 2008)

Well done John, that's a big load of stuff. Just as well entries have closed, I just found more things I would have put in there.....


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Keep it for next time. I'm sure there will be a next time!


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Box arrived yesterday. How's that for service?

I made a note *at the time of ordering* of the cost of each person's items. If anything costs would probably be a little less than when wishlists were sent, thanks to the strengthening Aussie dollar. I'm happy to hang on to the stuff until we meet up on a ride, or if you want it sooner we'll see what other arrangements can be made. I live in Lilydale if that suits anyone for a pickup.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks heaps for organising this order .


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks John, I'll pick up my stuff when I next see you, maybe next week at the Cog, will let you know.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

No probs Casper, and you can take the price of an ultralite tube off your total if that suits...

Not Coggin' tonight?


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Ok. Not this week - I've slightly sore upper back/shoulders, have to let it rest for a day or two. Might have gone a bit too hard at the climbing gym.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

John,
Sorry, I forgot, but Hud mentioned the 'stuff' was in. Will catch up soon, hopefully on Thursday COG ride if bike is back from service.
Cheers


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

John©, are you going to be at The Cog tonight? If so I'll see you there.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm planning to be there tonight. If not, I'll make sure Hud gets the bits so the deals can be done.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Clandestine deals at midnight...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

shady buggers


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

For what its worth, I just Wiggle'd recently, and the gear arrived in less than a week. Only $105 for free shipping.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Some cranks I want are on special at CRC. Anyone need anything to help me get over $490?

Going to try paying with PayPal as I predict the transaction won't incur the additional cost I mentioned in that other thread about order total discrepancies.

Would like to order by tonight if possible.


----------



## m0ngy (Dec 22, 2005)

don't bet on it man. i used paypal the first time with CRC and they charged me at least 15 or 20 bucks for the priviledge on a $600 order. seems paypal use their own exchange rate and it's always under _favourable _terms, if you get my drift. just pay by credit and save yourself the greedy, disguised charges.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

m0ngy said:


> just pay by credit and save yourself the greedy, disguised charges.


Hmm ... that's what I did last time and got stung $30 for a $580 dollar order. I think the rates charged by whatever method you use are - in general - considerably more than CRC's quoted rates. I think they say this in a disclaimer.

Only reason I thought Paypal might be different is that an eBay order I did 2 days ago using PayPal listed the exchange rate they were going to use - which was an appropriate rate. Will be sure to see if an 'additional' charge comes through.

Thanks for the heads up though. Will suss it out and report any good findings ... if I have any.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

I might be looking for something from CRC, Brett. I'll have a look and let you know. BTW doesn't Paypal bill the seller?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

John© said:


> I might be looking for something from CRC, Brett. I'll have a look and let you know. BTW doesn't Paypal bill the seller?


Don't know to be honest. I've been looking through all my Paypal international payments and yet to find a charge or pumped up exchange rate. So it's still an option in my book. Ordering pretty soon so email me what you want ASAP.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Can I go in too and get some Lizard Skins Chain Stay Protector
Jumbo Black, and Ritchey WCS SL Bar Ends
Pair - Black ?

Cheers, Chris


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

casnell said:


> Can I go in too and get some Lizard Skins Chain Stay Protector
> Jumbo Black, and Ritchey WCS SL Bar Ends
> Pair - Black ?
> 
> Cheers, Chris


Add those things to your 'wishlist' in CRC's website, then pm N_P the link.
I'm in the process of doing that now.

Wow the $AU is at 87cents right now! Wait another week and it'll be over 90!


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Order away. 750 of K-Rudds finest well spent offshore on foreign products

Plus .... if my Paypal receipt is anything to go by, only $6 more than CRC's quoted exchange rate. But will wait and look at statement to be sure...


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

nuclear_powered said:


> Order away. 750 of K-Rudds finest well spent offshore on foreign products
> 
> Plus .... if my Paypal receipt is anything to go by, only $6 more than CRC's quoted exchange rate. But will wait and look at statement to be sure...


Sweet can't wait!!! I've never had any issues with using Paypal, I reckon it'll all be apples!!

Wal.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Bits arrived, sending PM's to those involved.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

OK, I'm about to do an oreder with CRC, anyone want anything for Melbourne?

Chris


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I want some shoes, but haven't tried any on for size yet. When's the cutoff?


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Stevob said:


> I want some shoes, but haven't tried any on for size yet.


Ooooh controversial 

FWIW I've done this once - I just made sure it was a store where I knew I could just help myself to the shoes rather than wasting shop-staff time.

Casnell I could be in for something. Will look this arvo and PM you if so. If ya don't hear from me assume it's a no.


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> I want some shoes, but haven't tried any on for size yet. When's the cutoff?


Wednesday or so, not urgent.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Ooooh controversial


ooooh goody, judgement day again! 

now where's my list of sins?


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

My turn now. Anyone want some stuff? Order will be placed Thursday 5th November or thereabouts.


----------



## cowpat (Apr 13, 2008)

Might be able to help you out there Stevob. Will PM you probably Wednesday.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Cool, we're over the threshold now, so no pressure.:thumbsup:


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

PM sent - if it's not too late...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

got it. cool.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a quick note to let everyone know that I haven't placed the order just yet, as I'm (ahem) waiting approval for a new bike, and this obviously will affect what I order. The total order less my stuff is less than the free delivery level, so I'd rather wait, and see what happens in the next week.

Sorry if I'm stopping anyone from riding due to these delays.


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

If I place an order with CRC that qualifies for free shipping, but not all of the items are in stock...

do they ship the whole order when all items are in stock?

or do they ship what they have and ship the rest later? If its this 2nd option, do they charge shipping for the subsequent parcels

I ask becuase the website contradicts itself.

Cheers


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

The 'out of stock policy' section seems pretty straightforward:
_"There are times when items become temporarily 'Out Of Stock', and these items are marked as such in the site. If you order an 'Out Of Stock' product, we will send out the order to you as soon as the product becomes available again. If we cannot source the item we will contact you to inform you. Your credit card will not be debited until we dispatch the product."_

I've had a friend have his whole order held up for 3 weeks in this situation, with no indication how much longer it would be, and he really wanted the rest of the parts. It took a further 2 weeks for them to get his email asking to just send it minus the out of stock item. With that in mind I always make sure everything is in stock before I place the order. Obviously, nothing can be done if a part goes out of stock after you order and before it's processed, but so far so good.



> Just a quick note to let everyone know that I haven't placed the order just yet


Thanks for letting us know Steve. Hopefully everyone's items are still in stock when you order (*crosses fingers as jersey I want is on special*)


----------



## PuddleDuck (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks NP, that's exactly what I wanted to know.



nuclear_powered said:


> I've had a friend have his whole order held up for 3 weeks in this situation, with no indication how much longer it would be, and he really wanted the rest of the parts. It took a further 2 weeks for them to get his email asking to just send it minus the out of stock item. With that in mind I always make sure everything is in stock before I place the order. Obviously, nothing can be done if a part goes out of stock after you order and before it's processed, but so far so good.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> (*crosses fingers as jersey I want is on special*)


Sorry man, I didn't notice that.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

How much is your frame Steve? If the total is more than $1000 you'll be hit with fees, charges and hassles with customs. Pretty sure you know this but just sayin'.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Steve, just PMed you.


----------



## John© (Jan 10, 2008)

Stevob said:


> ...waiting approval for a new bike...


Please elaborate!


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm sure that in a couple of years or so, you will know exactly what 'awaiting approval' means


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Preliminary approval for purchase of said bike granted by the senate.

CRC order will be placed today when I return from work.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Please elaborate!


err...no.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

*CRC Order is processed*

Thanks everyone for your patience. I'll let you all know when it arrives.

Steve.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

John© said:


> Please elaborate!


All I'll say at this stage is that it all depends on how this goes > http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160377024022


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Well I've done my bit by putting a bid on "steves new bike"


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

Stevob said:


> err...no.


I think I know, is it what you mentioned a week or two ago?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe, maybe not. Can't remember yesterday, let alone a week ago. Let me go look.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Well I've done my bit by putting a bid on "steves new bike"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

well I think we can safely narrow it down to a single speed.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

I love that little Pug. If i didn't sell my car to go overseas, i'd buy it!!!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It was a great car to drive. Shame it's just got too much work to do on it for me.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

The Steve's New Bike Fund is up to $710 now!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

CRC order has been shipped.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

The bike is growing steadily.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

'tis indeed


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

1045, looking good !


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

(that means the stuff has arrived)


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Stevob said:


> Ho Ho Ho!


That means you have a sackful?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

literally.


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks again Steve for being the "Bike Baron" on this occasion, very much appreciated!!!

Also, for everyone else, he would not divulge any such details of the new stead.......

Wal.


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

waldog said:


> Thanks again Steve for being the "Bike Baron" on this occasion, very much appreciated!!!
> 
> Also, for everyone else, he would not divulge any such details of the new stead.......
> 
> Wal.


I've been trying too, to the point that I even looked at the 'Find other posts by Stevob' in his profile I was trying to find a "What does everyone think of..." post, but no luck.
He had been dabbling in the Kona forum but CRC don't sell them... 
He's cunning. :incazzato:


----------



## casnell (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks Steve, and I won't tell everyone about your #### ## ##### ##


----------



## waldog (Nov 4, 2005)

Hud said:


> I've been trying too, to the point that I even looked at the 'Find other posts by Stevob' in his profile I was trying to find a "What does everyone think of..." post, but no luck.
> He had been dabbling in the Kona forum but CRC don't sell them...
> He's cunning. :incazzato:


Yes, he did say that you had also been interrogating him. All i got is that it should be getting built at the shop tomorrow.....


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

casnell said:


> Thanks Steve, and I won't tell everyone about your #### ## ##### ##


Thanks mate.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

It's not coming from CRC


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

Let me tell them!!?:nono:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

tell them what?


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Probably going to do another CRC order before christmas, so start writing your wish lists.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Still going ahead with this Stevo? Eyeing off some shorts since the N.Hemi is approaching their winter so their shorts are on $ale.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

I've been looking, and CRC don't have either the White Bros carbon forks or the Salsa Pro-Moto carbon handlebars which are on my Xmas wish list, so it may have to be Wiggle this time. But if that's the case, then I'll probably wait until January to give me some chance of getting this stuff on special.


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> I've been looking, and CRC don't have either the White Bros carbon forks or the Salsa Pro-Moto carbon handlebars which are on my Xmas wish list, so it may have to be Wiggle this time. But if that's the case, then I'll probably wait until January to give me some chance of getting this stuff on special.


Hey Steve

Just did some quick maths (that you have probably done) but Wiggle you get free shipping on the WB forks so it's about $280 but even with shipping the OnOne Carbon fork is $280... both are raved about forks, just thought you might like the option. Mind you you'll get free shipping on your bars too if you get it all at wiggle... rant over.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Direct from On-One?


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Direct from On-One?


Yep


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Actually, after some quick research, White Bros state max rotor size of 160mm, or it voids the warranty. I run 185mm front, which is ok for the OnOne, as they have no max rotor size. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## chumbox (Jan 9, 2008)

Stevob said:


> Actually, after some quick research, White Bros state max rotor size of 160mm, or it voids the warranty. I run 185mm front, which is ok for the OnOne, as they have no max rotor size. Thanks for the suggestion!


I did a lot or research on all the forks at one point and no one has a bad thing to say about the On One. Mind you the WB is a killer fork. All these best, hope Santa drops one off for ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, let's hope he does. ILD has a carbon OnOne fork on his new 29er. I volunteered to buy it if he doesn't like it.


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone else keen for a CRC order and happy to take the reigns? I'd offer to, but all my C-Cards can't afford a $500ish hit at the moment with all the renovation stuff happening.


----------



## I Like Dirt (Apr 10, 2006)

Stevob said:


> Yes, let's hope he does. ILD has a carbon OnOne fork on his new 29er. I volunteered to buy it if he doesn't like it.


I though those were rain puddles not your saliva!


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah baby


----------



## Hud (Jun 22, 2004)

I need some new glasses to tack onto an order...


----------



## nuclear_powered (Apr 18, 2007)

I can tack a bunch of stuff onto your glasses order if you like?


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

nuclear_powered said:


> Anyone else keen for a CRC order and happy to take the reigns? I'd offer to, but all my C-Cards can't afford a $500ish hit at the moment.


Ditto for me!
Am looking for a set of Avid Juicy 3 x 2, approx $140 currently,
and bulk pack of brake pads to suit.
Any takers??
Cheers all.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Wiggle have 2008 Juicy fives for $89.50 per end. Free shipping with that too.


----------



## Carver96er (Apr 30, 2009)

So a mexican standoff, whddoya expect its christmas for christs sake (pun intended). I think the fat jolly man in the hideous red getup lept into our wallets and left us all a little short. Lets hope the ozy dollar fares well over the festive season and we can all persue our bike bling dreams.
Merry Christmas all and a safe and adventorous new year.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Alright, I'll do it. You have until the week commencing the 18th of January to sort out your orders. The order will be placed soon after this date. I definitely won't be placing the order before then so keep this in mind with specials.

PM your wishlists as usual.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

My CRC order will be no go. Apologies for getting everyone excited. If I place an order, it will be with Wiggle as they have the stuff I want, whereas CRC doesn't.


----------

